# New Guy From Pennsylvania



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey,

I just wanted to post and say hey. I just started snowboarding last year, only got to go about 4 times, but I loved it. I can't wait to go back out this year as much as possible. I'm from around the Pittsburgh area in PA. If anyone else is around there feel free to get at me.

-Drew


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

DrewP said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to post and say hey. I just started snowboarding last year, only got to go about 4 times, but I loved it. I can't wait to go back out this year as much as possible. I'm from around the Pittsburgh area in PA. If anyone else is around there feel free to get at me.
> 
> -Drew


PENGUINS BLOW!!! GTFO HERE!!!

Just kidding.... Welcome!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey... I'm in SW PA. Lemme know if you want to hit the slopes sometime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Hey... I'm in SW PA. Lemme know if you want to hit the slopes sometime.


Where do you usually go?


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

DrewP said:


> Where do you usually go?


what's up guys? im out in the south hills of pittsburgh. anytime you guys want to ride, hit me up. this is my first year with a season pass (7springs) so im trying to go as much as possible between work and school. im 22, but just started riding recently.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be home for a month from college (I'm 20 years old). So I'm going to try to go as much as possible. I usually go to 7 springs too. I'm down for people to ride with, as I only have 1 other friend who snowboards.


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

DrewP said:


> I'll be home for a month from college (I'm 20 years old). So I'm going to try to go as much as possible. I usually go to 7 springs too. I'm down for people to ride with, as I only have 1 other friend who snowboards.


for sure, i started snowboarding after my friends that ride went out west to college, haha. so i've had to teach myself. but i noticed you play hockey. did you play anywhere besides high school? i spent my whole life playing hockey


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

PGH said:


> for sure, i started snowboarding after my friends that ride went out west to college, haha. so i've had to teach myself. but i noticed you play hockey. did you play anywhere besides high school? i spent my whole life playing hockey



I really only played for my high school. Never played juniors or anything. Now I play for fun on a club team at college (The Citadel) in South Carolina. Always just kinda played for fun. 

What about you?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

DrewP said:


> Where do you usually go?


Seven Springs and the Wisp in Maryland. Neither one looks good at all so far. Seven Springs says they'll be open tommorow, but expect conditions to be horrible and only two runs to be open. It's too bad, because this time a view years ago they both had pipes built. And last year, the Wisp had a massie avalanche in November on the Face (black diamond). :laugh:

I'll be at Seven Springs the 19th-20th with the gf. Depending how fast she picks it up- or wears out :laugh:- I'll be looking to escape the bunny slope


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

DrewP said:


> I really only played for my high school. Never played juniors or anything. Now I play for fun on a club team at college (The Citadel) in South Carolina. Always just kinda played for fun.
> 
> What about you?


oh, right on. i played high school and amateurs out here, and then played juniors after high school. ironically i play soccer in college now, haha.


----------

